
"What Do You Consider the Most Interesting Recent [Scientific] News?" - peppery
https://edge.org/responses/what-do-you-consider-the-most-interesting-recent-scientific-news-what-makes-it
======
dang
This has been posted many times
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22What%20Do%20You%20Consider%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22What%20Do%20You%20Consider%20the%20Most%20Interesting%20Recent%20%5BScientific%5D%20News%3F%22&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0))
and there have been several major threads about articles in the set
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=edge.org%20points%3E10&sort=by...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=edge.org%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)).

It's a good idea to check for recent submissions before posting from a domain:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=edge.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=edge.org).

